# Online bankieren in NL met linux?

## GuidoJ

Heeft iemand ervaring met online bankieren in Nederland, gebruikmakend van linux (Gentoo of een andere distro)?

Ik ben op zoek naar een bank in Nederland die in ieder geval meer dan alleen Windows+IE ondersteunt. Ik ben bereid mijn huidige bank hiervoor te verlaten. Een korte zoekactie door het forum leverde deze weinig hoopvolle thread.

Zelf heb ik even een paar banken sites bezocht:

www.abnamro.nl: lijkt te werken; ondersteunt verschillende browsers, maar geen linux; gebruikt flash

www.fortisbank.nl: werkt niet helemaal lekker; zegt andere browsers dan IE te ondersteunen, maar die pagina wordt niet correct weergegeven in firefox

www.postbank.nl: lijkt te werken; ondersteunt alleen Windows+IE

www.rabobank.nl: werkt voor mij helemaal niet; IE is vereist

www.snsbank.nl: lijkt te werken; ondersteunt verschillende browsers, maar geen linux; gebruikt flash

De ABN-AMRO en de SNS komen bij mijn beperkte onderzoekje het beste uit de bus. Beide sites gebruiken echter ook flash en ik kan alleen versie 4.x aan (bekend issue met een AMD64 in 64-bit mode). Dit hoeft geen problemen op te leveren, zolang de navigatie maar niet geheel in flash zit.

Wat zijn jullie ervaringen?

----------

## BlackEdder

Ik gebruik opera en heb geen problemen met de postbank online bankieren.. Bij iemand anders werkte het eerst niet, maar met de firefox 1.5 beta wel.

Hier staat firefox trouwens ook genoemd

http://www.postbank.nl/ing/pp/page/article/detail/0,2842,1859_103828_341864,00.html?linktype=int

----------

## Q-collective

Ben zelf bij de ABN Amro en heb nog nooit een probleem met hun site gehad.

----------

## Coffee_drinker

Zelf gebruik in combinatie met Firefox 1.0.7 op een amd64 tot volle tevredenheid Postbank Internetbankieren. Het werkt eigenlijk net zo goed onder Linux als onder Windows + IE. 

Met Fortis Internetbankieren heb ik beperkt ervaring, maar ik weet dat de startpagina van de Fortis een beetje vervormd is, maar het internetbankieren werkt eigenlijk probleemloos.

Het overzicht is niet helemaal correct   :Wink: 

----------

## Rainmaker

ik gebruik ABN en de postbank. Allebei hun internetbankieren sites werken prima. Nooit problemen mee gehad. Zie wel op nieuwsgroepen regelmatig problemen over mijnpostbank, vooral java gerelateerd.

Meen me te herinneren dat er ergens op hun site iets stond van "minimaal Redhat 8.0" , maar kan het niet terugvinden. Voor girotel wel: http://www.postbank.nl/ing/pp/page/faq/detail/0,2813,1859_377090,00.html

 *Quote:*   

> Pijl  	Kan ik ook Girotel gebruiken met Linux?
> 
> Girotel functioneert goed met een drietal Linux varianten:
> 
>     * Linux Redhat 9.0 + Mozilla 1.2.1
> ...

 

----------

## toMeloos

Rabobank, postbank en de abn-amro werken in ieder geval zeker met firefox onder linux.

De rabobank zegt dat het niet werkt maar het werkt dus wel. Zo heel af en toe krijg je een bericht dat er een storing is. Gewoon negeren, op 'refresh' drukken en dan kun je gewoon doorwerken.

De postbank vereist java(script) voor het omgaan met die TAN codes. kan gewoon met gentoo. als ik me niet vergis gaan ze z.s.m. overstappen van TAN codes naar een gecodeerd apparaat zoals de andere banken dat ook hebben.

----------

## Rainmaker

Ik vind de tancodes eigenlijk goed werken. Ik laat ze op mijn gsm komen, zodat iemand die geld wil stelen gebruikersnaam, wachtwoord en mijn gsm moet hebben.

Mijn tante zit echter te klungelen met lijsten met tancodes, is inderdaad NIET handig.

Apparaatje van abn is ook makkelijk. Vindt alleen wel makkelijker om het met mijn telfoon te doen, zodat ik echt "overal" geld kan overmaken. Zou het jammer vinden als ze over zouden stappen, zeker als het een dongle wordt (zal wel weer even duren voordat ie dan onder linux te gebruiken is)

----------

## henrico

Met het gebruik van tan-codes onder girotel (postbank) heb ik veel problemen gehad. Ik heb het wel eens werkend gehad, maar meestal niet. Tegenwoordig gebruik ik het "normale" internetbankieren, en dat werkt prima. Werd laatst wel verrast door de tan-codes die in willekeurige volgorde gevraagd werden, maar dat wordt op de bladzij zelf toegelicht. Na een tijdje gebruik van overschrijfkaarten ben ik weer terug bij online bankieren.

----------

## frenkel

 *GuidoJ wrote:*   

> Heeft iemand ervaring met online bankieren in Nederland, gebruikmakend van linux (Gentoo of een andere distro)?
> 
> Ik ben op zoek naar een bank in Nederland die in ieder geval meer dan alleen Windows+IE ondersteunt. Ik ben bereid mijn huidige bank hiervoor te verlaten. Een korte zoekactie door het forum leverde deze weinig hoopvolle thread.
> 
> Zelf heb ik even een paar banken sites bezocht:
> ...

 

Ik weet niet hoe je er bij komt dat rabobank niet werkt, maar hier werkt het top. Gewoon in Firefox, in Linux. Alleen als je de site voor het eerst bezoekt zegt hij dat het niet officieel ondersteunt is, wat nog niet wil zeggen dat het niet werkt.

Frank

----------

## meranto

Bij de Rabobank heb ik altijd gezeik met Firefox / Linux. Vooral het feit dat als je een acceptgiro o.i.d. verwerkt dan gaat het de 1e keer concequent altijd fout. Hierna moet je alles opnieuw invoeren, opnieuw de signeercode e.d.

Kortom, ik ben de Rabobank zat, zeker omdat je op hun site er ook nergens over kan klagen.

Voor mij: Rabobank => ABN

----------

## Htbaa

Ehm, wat maakt het uit dat ABN Amro flash gebruikt? Dat is overigens alleen dat vervelende praat geval waar flash voor wordt gebruikt. Op Mozilla 1.7.8 werkt ABN Amro perfect, nooit problemen gehad.

----------

## Q-collective

Heuh? Welke flash bij de abn dan?

----------

## Silverstar

 *meranto wrote:*   

> Bij de Rabobank heb ik altijd gezeik met Firefox / Linux. Vooral het feit dat als je een acceptgiro o.i.d. verwerkt dan gaat het de 1e keer concequent altijd fout. Hierna moet je alles opnieuw invoeren, opnieuw de signeercode e.d.

 

Ja, dat heb ik ook. Dan verschijnt er een melding dat er een technische storing is en dat hetgene wat ik wil, niet uitgevoerd kan worden. Onder Windows en IE gaat het ALTIJD goed, nog nooit storingen o.i.d. gehad. Maar het gaat bij mij niet zover dat ik mijn huidige bank daarvoor wil opzeggen  :Wink: 

Maar als iemand een oplossing heeft... graag  :Smile: 

----------

## /carlito

ING belgie heeft een linux client van hun veiligheidsmodule. Maar ik ben niet zeker of je die ook kan gebruiken met een nederlandse rekening...

----------

## wk

Hallo m'n eerste bericht en (hoop ik) direct een goede.

Bij mij (vooralsnog onder windoos) heb ik deze aanpasingen gedaan.

http://vanmelick.com/rabo/firefox/

Gaat om de laatste topic (HTTP Keep-Alive)

Dit werkt bij mij en rabobank. Had n.m ook last van deze z.g. storingen.

succes

wk

----------

## koenderoo

Even een oude thread weer oppakken. Heb nu de gelukkige ervaring dat de postbank site goed werkt met Mozilla Firefox en Sun Java.

Heb gewoon op de gebruikelijke manier een overboeking kunnen maken.

Volgens mij hebben ze niet voor niets de award voor site van het jaar gekregen: sjappo!

----------

## Q-collective

 *koenderoo wrote:*   

> Volgens mij hebben ze niet voor niets de award voor site van het jaar gekregen: sjappo!

 

Nou, zou ook eens tijd worden denk ik dan... (nee, ik heb het niet over de award)

----------

## ketjap

Voor de rabobankers onder ons: http://vanmelick.com/rabo/

Werkt voor mij super onder firefox. Nooit meer foutmeldingen gehad sinds ik deze instellingen heb ingegesteld.

----------

## RemcoNL

Ik gebruik zowel de Postbank als de Rabobank. Postbank werkt sinds de laatste update feilloos.

Inloggen doe ik via https://mijn.postbank.nl/internetbankieren/SesamLoginServlet

De Rabobank log ik in via https://bankieren.rabobank.nl/mijnbankzaken/ (alles uit m'n bookmarks, dat scheelt onnodig klikken), en ook dat werkt feilloos met Firefox (Deer Park version 1.5)!

Rabobank zegt inderdaad de eerste keer dat-ie IE wil hebben, maar dat zoekt-ie maar uit:)

----------

